# Growing Sub-forums



## kyoinidaho (Nov 25, 2011)

It would be a LOT easier to navigate through the forums and find what you're looking for with more sub-forums. I saw a request below for a T5 sub-forum, I personally would like to see a hempy bucket sub-forum. There could sub-forums for a lot of different way to grow...

Perhaps sub-forum the different growing methods in General Growing, or Indoor, both of these forums are way too full (80,000 threads, 55,000 almost, come on...). It makes it almost impossible to find what you're looking for, and all that leads to is the same question, over and over, being asked and answered, which of course floods the forum more, and around and around again...

It might not be so bad, except the search function on the RIU site is really sub-par. I know that there is a wealth of information here, I've been a member since '09, and been searching the forums here since '07. It seems the answers are vaguely related to what I'm looking for, at best. Whenever I'm looking for any specific info from RIU, I do a google site search, and usually find what I need right off.

Making sub-forums would make a lot of people's lives on this site easier. Right now there's 4,270 PAGES of threads in just the General Growing section, I don't think anybody in this day and age would even be willing to scroll through _1/10th_ of all that to find any piece of information. 

Don't get me wrong, I love RIU, just throwin' in my 2 cents worth!


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestions. Yes, our main forums are large because we are the largest marijuana forum on the net. It comes with the territory. And our search engine has been pared down to save bandwidth and processor time, so using the web search engines provides much better results. We have just added ten forums so now we have a total of 78, we will add your ideas to the list.


----------



## kyoinidaho (Nov 27, 2011)

I noticed you added a bunch of new forums, and I was scrolling down to see what was all new, and found the suggestion forum. Thanks for the reply, and thanks RIU!


----------



## JasonKeys (Nov 27, 2011)

What a waste of time and money, Hydros hydro, Soils soil, Organic Soil/Hydro...
People that actually know how to post that seem to have a high school education would help out 10x.


----------



## JasonKeys (Nov 27, 2011)

ICMAG has a great description of how a growers forum should be organized. What you're describing is like, "How about a forum for my LbPerPlant Bucket Kit I got from GrowMegaBuds.com"

and there will always be more posts posted on General Discussions forum on the entire OCC(Online Cannabis Community). It's the start off of not having a fully organized monitoring site before being opened and having noobs not knowing where to post.


----------



## fenderburn84 (Dec 20, 2011)

I thought there used to be a cloning sub forum but I can't find it now I might have just been high, but that's my suggestion a cloning sub forum. Thanks and BTW I love riu it is the best grow site i have ever been a part of.


----------

